
 New Facebook Scam Emerges - ajbatac
http://www.allfacebook.com/2008/09/new-facebook-scam-emerges/
======
vaksel
I wouldn't call it a scam considering no money changes hands.

~~~
gojomo
Malware that might steal personal info and even bank funds winds up on the
mark's computer. That's a scam.

